# Տեղեկատվական Տեխնոլոգիաներ (ՏՏ) > Հեռահաղորդակցություն > Համակարգչային ցանցեր >  Ամեն ինչ համակարգչային ցանցերի մասին  Պրոայթիլաբ թիմի կողմից

## Dar

Ունեք հարցեր? Դիմեք այստեղ :Smile: 
net.png

----------


## Shah

խնդրում եմ ինձ խորհուրդ տվեք. 
1. բակբոնի համար ի՞նչ օգտագործեմ 35 սերիայի cisco կատալիստներ, թե 18 սերիայի cisco ռաութերներ, 
2. ինչ ա անհրաժեշտ VSAT-ով ինտերնետ ունենալու համար: 
3. ինչ տեխնիկա ու ինչ մարշրուտիզացիայի պրոտոկոլ օգտագործեմ մոտ 2000 հոսթեր իրար միացնելու համար:

շնորհակալություն:

----------

min-mak (11.03.2011), Ապե Ջան (08.03.2011)

----------


## Աթեիստ

Արդեն բացված կան «Հարցեր և պատասխաններ համակարգչային ցանցերի վերաբերյալ» և «Հարց ցանցային լավ մասնագետներին» թեմաները:
Այս թեման փակվում է, մոտ ապագայում կջնջվի:

----------

tikopx (08.03.2011)

----------

